# Awd



## Danger98 (7 mo ago)

Hola saludos, leí q alguien hizo un conversión de un seat león mk1 a tracción quatro. Me pueden ayudar compre todo de un s3 std. Mu ha s gracias


----------



## Cybercar (6 mo ago)

Oh, you can create topics in different languages here? I'm from Ukraine, so I'd like to try


----------

